
It’s Official- Nvidia Acquires Arm for $40B - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/patrickmoorhead/2020/09/13/its-officialnvidia-acquires-arm-for-40b-to-create-what-could-be-a-computing-juggernaut/#4f51f5f49730
======
aspenmayer
Not a dupe! This article includes interviews with both CEOs of ARM and NVIDIA,
including statements not found in other articles.

I feel that the dupe brush is a bit too wide in some cases, glossing over the
subtle, constructive, and thus notable and legitimate differences between
multiple articles on the same subject. There is no _one definitive article_ on
subjects that are newsworthy, as the last word hasn't even been written yet,
but critical commentary can still be conducted in the interim.

This deal, for example, hasn't yet met regulatory approval. I hope it does,
because this will be a big win for consumers and for competition in many
devices and industries.

~~~
walterbell
Thanks for making this point so clearly.

Linked within the other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24465005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24465005)

